# Curve 8310, iphone3gs comparisons.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a Curve 8310, and I’m due for an upgrade in Sept. I have ATT with excellent coverage. What I would like is to hear from those that had a Curve then went to the iphone3gs, and or went back to the Curve. First, I am not interested in apps, those are just icing on the cake. I have 5 emails addresses and I do like the fact that, on the Curve, all my email goes into one common folder so I don’t have to check the five folders. How is the call quality? I do alot of texting, emailing, and voice calls. What can the Curve do that iphone can’t and visa/versa. I want honest comparisons. I haven’t decided whether to keep the 8310, upgrade to the latest Blackberry (whatever that will be), some other smart phone or go with the iphone. Oh, I do web surf, and the Curve kinda sucks doing that.
Decisions, decisions...arrrgghhhh


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a Curve for 3 or 4 months about 2 years ago. I went from it to a Palm Treo 750 & then to the iPhone. I can't think if anything that I really liked about the Curve. I didn't choose it -- my sister ended up with an extra & gave it to me. I never got the hang of the little scroll ball & didn't like having to scroll around the screen to find an icon that I wanted. And texting was cumbersome to me. But the main thing I did not like was that for anything other than calling someone, I couldn't see the screen. The Palm was slightly better in that it had a little bit of a bigger screen but I still wasn't able to see it that well for surfing & I did not like the keyboard. The iPhone for me has been fantastic. I can see the screen, I find what I need easily, & I love the touchscreen. I wish Apple would allow customization without jailbreaking & the phone itself has some issues (it needs to be rebooted every few days, & an update to the software requires a download of the ENTIRE OS rather than just the update). When I got the first phone, I had a few dropped calls. Since then (say in the last 14 months) I have had no problems. However, I do not make that many calls. I'm in the South where AT&T has very good coverage for the most part so I don't have an issue with service, other than not being able to get 3G at my house. It is available almost everywhere else that I go. I didn't have the Curve long enough to say what it can or can't do in comparison with the iPhone. But since I've had the iPhone (and I'm on the 3GS version now), I've done WAY more surfing on the phone than I ever did before. I love having the Internet at my disposal no matter where I am within AT&T's coverage area.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for a great review, some of the things you don't like about the Curve are the same as my dislikes, the trackball being one. If you have bluetooth headset, can the voice dialing be activated by the headset like you can with the Curve? The keyboard of the Curve is a problem for me because of the size of the keys, lots of next letter typos. Thankfully ATT gives you 30 days to try out the phone.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't have a bluetooth headset -- I have a bluetooth in-dash system in my car that has voice. I haven't ever tried it though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Thanks for a great review, some of the things you don't like about the Curve are the same as my dislikes, the trackball being one. If you have bluetooth headset, can the voice dialing be activated by the headset like you can with the Curve? The keyboard of the Curve is a problem for me because of the size of the keys, lots of next letter typos. Thankfully ATT gives you 30 days to try out the phone.


Actually...I have the Curve and couldn't disagree more.

I had numerous choices and did alot of homework before ending up with a Curve 8830.

It has the best keyboard of all the current Blackberry devices, in that they are spaced apart more for "fat fingers" like mine, and also easy visibility. The curve also has a solid construction compared to the Palm PRE, which feels "cheap" in how it's put together.

As for the iPhone...my daughter got the 16GB 3GS and spends almost as much time charging the darn thing as using it...sometimes 3X day. In addition, she gets dropped calls more often than I do with my Curve.

My first requirement for this kind of device was as a phone - it had to have a quality sound both in and outbound, as well as solid reception. As one who travels all over the country and uses my Curve alot - it has met all those expectations.

My second requirement is for fast and reliable e-mail, and again, the Curve has met or exceeded expectations.

The final main need (there are more, but less important) was Internet access, especially Google, Google maps, and a general browser. No problems there either with the Curve.

The only advantage I see with the iPhone is the large screen...but its a bigger device in one's hand too, and with the battery issue, I saw little value in the difference on that front.

There are also some rumors (which I can't discuss) that there will be 2 new Blackberry-based devices before year end...which also seem "promising".


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I think that's a solid example of how different people like different things & have different needs. Really, nothing will be all things to all people so definitely play with both phones & then get the one that you think is better & bring it back if it doesn't meet your needs. I'd do the Curve first -- I don't think it has a restocking fee like the iPhone does. 

As for charging -- I do agree. The iPhone uses a lot of battery & I charge mine every day. I have a charger at work, a car charger, & a home charger. I generally only charge it at night but if I have a day of above normal usage, I need the extra chargers just in case. It's not a big deal for me but if you are a power user, it could be an issue.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually...I have the Curve and *couldn't disagree more.*
> 
> I had numerous choices and did alot of homework before ending up with a Curve 8830.
> 
> ...


First of all, lets not let these comparisons become a "us vs them". I'm just to trying to weigh the pros and cons in a "Consumer Reports" like objectivity.

hdtvfan0001, thanks. I have heard that the battery life of iphone is lacking. I can go almost 5 days of normal use before I have to recharge my Curve. I was looking at the Bold because of the key board, but it is bigger than the Curve. Call sound quality is important to me. The Curve upgrade on ATT is the Curve 8900, it doesn't have 3g but does have wifi.
I too have and will continue to do research.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I think that's a solid example of how different people like different things & have different needs. Really, nothing will be all things to all people so definitely play with both phones & then get the one that you think is better & bring it back if it doesn't meet your needs. I'd do the Curve first -- I don't think it has a restocking fee like the iPhone does.
> 
> As for charging -- I do agree. The iPhone uses a lot of battery & I charge mine every day. I have a charger at work, a car charger, & a home charger. I generally only charge it at night but if I have a day of above normal usage, I need the extra chargers just in case. It's not a big deal for me but if you are a power user, it could be an issue.


Again thanks. The battery life is an issue that I have been reading about. The touch screen does intrigue me, some people like it and others don't. I know the iphone's camera is supposed to be very good, but doesn't have a flash. The Curve does.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

While I can't speak from personal experience...I went from a TREO 680 directly to the iPhone, our company offered the choice between a Curve and an iPhone. We had 12 people take the Curve. 11 of them have now switched to the iPhone. All 11 stated basically the same reason.....the keyboard and screen size were issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> hdtvfan0001, thanks. I have heard that the battery life of iphone is lacking. I can go almost 5 days of normal use before I have to recharge my Curve. I was looking at the Bold because of the key board, but it is bigger than the Curve. Call sound quality is important to me. The Curve upgrade on ATT is the Curve 8900, it doesn't have 3g but does have wifi.
> I too have and will continue to do research.


Just stay away from the BB Storm....it's touch screen too like the iPhone, but a crummy phone, especially on outgoing calls. There is a pending improvement firmware update rumored, but part of the problem with that device is hardware, which can't be fixed.

The BB Bold does indeed have a slightly larger keyboard, although the keys are directly next to each other like the World Edition BB device....

If you can, you may even want to go to an AT&T store to feel how these units are in your hands as well. I found that to be revealing in many ways. I also ran into other regular users of several devices and sought their experience using them, especially as a phone (first).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> J*ust stay away from the BB Storm*....it's touch screen too like the iPhone, but a crummy phone, especially on outgoing calls. There is a pending improvement firmware update rumored, but part of the problem with that device is hardware, which can't be fixed.
> 
> The BB Bold does indeed have a slightly larger keyboard, although the keys are directly next to each other like the World Edition BB device....
> 
> If you can, you may even want to go to an AT&T store to feel how these units are in your hands as well. I found that to be revealing in many ways. I also ran into other regular users of several devices and sought their experience using them, especially as a phone (first).


I have heard that about the Storm. ATT doesn't carry it. Your last advice is right on the nose. I didn't think I would use txtmsg or email, nor did I think I would want those features....and now....:lol: Those are the two main uses.

I wish you could spill the beans on what RIM is up to. I don't have to upgrade in Sept., but that is when I am eligible. I can wait if there is something better in the wings, of course it would have to offered by ATT 'cause I taint switching.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I wish you could spill the beans on what RIM is up to. I don't have to upgrade in Sept., but that is when I am eligible. I can wait if there is something better in the wings, of course it would have to offered by ATT 'cause I taint switching.


By the end of September, some of the new devices may just publically surface.

Crackberry.com is a good source of such information.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> By the end of September, some of the new devices may just publically surface.
> 
> *Crackberry.com is a good source of such information.*


Bookmarked and read everyday.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've never owned a Blackberry, but I have used them, but never the Curve. I don't care much for the Blackberry user interface, and I never quite did see the point unless you use one in conjunction with a Blackberry Enterprise Server. I love my iPhone, although unlike you, I have no phone requirement. The iPhone is not my main cell phone, it's just a cool toy I use for mobile internet access. Most of the time I use it as a phone, it's when I have to call a place and I look up the number via the Map App or the Yellow or White Pages Apps, too damn easy to just tap to call rather than getting my other phone out. Web surfing on the iPhone is great, all web pages that I've visited thus far have all the displayed correctly, I know when I'd surf the net on wifi with my Windows Mobile PDAs sometimes the formatting would be all messed up. And surfing the landscape is great, not sure if the BB Curve has an accelerometer, but that is a huge plus for the iPhone

Apps may not be a big deal now, but a lot of the Apps I have are from websites I visit regularly, having the App makes things a lot easier, and since the App is specifically designed for the iPhone, I find it easier to navigate rather than launching Safari. I have apps for Amazon.com, EBay, Fox Sports, Wikipedia and Bank of America and others. Also AT&T now has their own account management app, which lets you make changes, and view info about current and past AT&T Wireless pay periods.

Battery life is not the greatest, but there has to be at least one drawback on an amazing device like this. As for the email, if you have multiple accounts, there's no way to get all the email to display in one folder, not even sure if you can hack it to do that. I have many email addresses but only care about two of them, my Road Runner email and my Yahoo email. I have it set to check every minute for new mail, and if I have a new email, it will tell me how many and on what account from the main email screen. Here's a screen cap of what it looks like:










And personally I HATE talking on candy bar smart phones, which is one of a few reasons why I don't use the iPhone as a phone, I find them extremely uncomfortable, I'm a flip phone guy for life, not not having a real keyboard helps with this a little. Virtual keyboards are so much better IMO.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've never owned a Blackberry, but I have used them, but never the Curve. I don't care much for the Blackberry user interface, and I never quite did see the point unless you use one in conjunction with a Blackberry Enterprise Server. I love my iPhone, although unlike you, I have no phone requirement. The iPhone is not my main cell phone, it's just a cool toy I use for mobile internet access. Most of the time I use it as a phone, it's when I have to call a place and I look up the number via the Map App or the Yellow or White Pages Apps, too damn easy to just tap to call rather than getting my other phone out. Web surfing on the iPhone is great, all web pages that I've visited thus far have all the displayed correctly, I know when I'd surf the net on wifi with my Windows Mobile PDAs sometimes the formatting would be all messed up. And surfing the landscape is great, not sure if the BB Curve has an accelerometer, but that is a huge plus for the iPhone
> 
> Apps may not be a big deal now, but a lot of the Apps I have are from websites I visit regularly, having the App makes things a lot easier, and since the App is specifically designed for the iPhone, I find it easier to navigate rather than launching Safari. I have apps for Amazon.com, EBay, Fox Sports, Wikipedia and Bank of America and others. Also AT&T now has their own account management app, which lets you make changes, and view info about current and past AT&T Wireless pay periods.
> 
> ...


Steve, I do have to agree with you about flip phones vs candy bar phones. My last phone was a RazR, and as far just a phone, it is my favorite. A lot more comfortable to use. I find myself using the speaker phone feature on the Curve a lot (or Bluetooth) if I know I'm going to be talking a while.
I like the way the iphone displays the email from various accounts, no need for a common email folder. I could get used to that very quickly. I would rather have my email pushed, though. Having it check email every minute might wear the battery down faster.
I can see web browsing a lot more with the iphone than I do with the Curve (at least with my model of the Curve).
Battery life of the iphone vs the Curve might be a big issue for more me.
As far as using a iphone as a mp3 player...not interested....I have a mp3 player and I never use it, didn't even like the walkman. I just don't like walking around with earphones and music in my ears and not being able to hear what is going on around me. I find it way too distracting.

When I say I am not interested in the apps, well I said I wasn't interested in getting my email on my phone nor am I all that interested in txtmsg'ng. Well guess what are my two main uses for my Curve. So I'm not going to say never to the apps part, but there are a growing number of similar apps for the Blackberry, Apple is just more loud about having them.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I would rather have my email pushed, though. Having it check email every minute might wear the battery down faster.
> 
> Battery life of the iphone vs the Curve might be a big issue for more me.
> 
> ...


That's almost identical to how my Curve 83xx gets used here too, and why I find it the best choice.

Obviously, how one uses these smartphones, as well as how much, can have a bearing on the "right choice" for a user.

The don't call them smartoys, smartmessengers, smartgamemachines, smartportablevideo, or smartMP3 - they are called smart*phones*.

If they can't master that part and e-mail with quality service and voice sound, and do so without being charged constantly...then the rest are "gimmicks and gadgets" but not necessities, IMHO.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

While I don't disagree about the "gimmicks & gadgets" not being necessities _at the moment_, I think that our perception of a smart*phone* is changing to be a smart*device* that is a phone, a camera (preferably with video), a PDA, a portable internet connection, a source of amusement (games), & a seemingly endless supply of utilities (apps). I think that most of the smartphones these days generally meet these needs, with varying degrees of success. The point though is that "we" are no longer satisfied with just a phone -- we want an all-around device. I personally see the gadgets & gimmicks being what drives the next generation of these devices.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDJulie said:


> While I don't disagree about the "gimmicks & gadgets" not being necessities _at the moment_, I think that our perception of a smart*phone* is changing to be a smart*device* that is a phone, a camera (preferably with video), a PDA, a portable internet connection, a source of amusement (games), & a seemingly endless supply of utilities (apps). I think that most of the smartphones these days generally meet these needs, with varying degrees of success. The point though is that "we" are no longer satisfied with just a phone -- *we want an all-around device*. I personally see the gadgets & gimmicks being what drives the next generation of these devices.


That's only true if you subscribe to the notion that a handheld device is appropriate for all these kinds of converging media presentations.

I, for one, think convergence is mostly a joke...as do many others I know who just laugh at the idea of seeing streaming video on such a small screen, for example. I've literaly stood in a room of over 20 people handing around an iPhone with streaming video on it, only to have 18 of the 20 people all basically say the same thing - the screen is just too small to really see the content for any value. The other 2 people said it was "neat", but wouldn't pay that much just to get it on their phones.

For those who adapt, it is a good idea, for the rest of us, we still believe its a phone that happens to do a few more (of some value) thingys....


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have a Curve 8310, and I'm due for an upgrade in Sept. I have ATT with excellent coverage. What I would like is to hear from those that had a Curve then went to the iphone3gs, and or went back to the Curve. First, I am not interested in apps, those are just icing on the cake. I have 5 emails addresses and I do like the fact that, on the Curve, all my email goes into one common folder so I don't have to check the five folders. How is the call quality? I do alot of texting, emailing, and voice calls. What can the Curve do that iphone can't and visa/versa. I want honest comparisons. I haven't decided whether to keep the 8310, upgrade to the latest Blackberry (whatever that will be), some other smart phone or go with the iphone. Oh, I do web surf, and the Curve kinda sucks doing that.
> Decisions, decisions...arrrgghhhh


The old saying "If it ain't broke don't fix it" may apply in your case. 

Switching phones might get you a some new capabilities but also maybe some new headaches.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The don't call them smartoys, smartmessengers, smartgamemachines, smartportablevideo, or smartMP3 - they are called smart*phones*.
> 
> If they can't master that part and e-mail with quality service and voice sound, and do so without being charged constantly...then the rest are "gimmicks and gadgets" but not necessities, IMHO.


But I've never seen one of these devices be it the iPhone, Blackberry, or Windows Mobile Phone, that is a great cell phone. For a cell phone, I need something that is comfortable to talk on, a handset that can be dropped on a concrete driveway repeatedly from heights, fly off the back of a speeding van and get smashed every day and work just as good as the day I took it out of the box and have decent reception (well ok, reception doesn't matter, I get no cell phone service in my house). I don't need a camera/camcorder phone, don't was stripped down internet access, if you want to talk to me call me, don't text, and I don't need to get my amusement by playing Tetris on a 1" screen. Which is why I will always stay true to Nextel and Motorola's ruggedized MilSpec phones. My main phone, my i560 is completely beat up but works great. Every once in a while I'll pop the SIM card into my first cell phone, my i90 from 2002, not a ruggedized phone, but a true tank, doesn't even have color display, man I loved that thing!

Am I happy paying $75/month for AT&T and another $70 to Sprint, no not really. I wish more then anything I could get the iPhone without a voice plan and save the $40 every month, but I love the thing too much.

Basically my feeling on what I call 'Swiss Army Cell Phones' are they are jack of all traits masters of none. I treat my iPhone as a PDA with 24/7 net access so long as I have coverage.

And I don't consider being able to purchase a new tshirt from Amazon, check my bank account balances or order movie tickets on my iPhone gimmicky. I could do all that on a computer, with the iPhone is a mobile computer.



> I've literaly stood in a room of over 20 people handing around an iPhone with streaming video on it, only to have 18 of the 20 people all basically say the same thing - the screen is just too small to really see the content for any value. The other 2 people said it was "neat", but wouldn't pay that much just to get it on their phones.


Normally I'd agree. I mean I have a 42" Sony HDTV and a 55" HDTV, why would I want to watch something on an iPhone screen. Mobile entertainment, when I'm not driving on road trips I often watch downloaded TV shows on my iPhone. And at work, when I use the company gym, when I'm on the elliptical, I like to tool around on You Tube. I feel the same way when it comes to the camera, why would I want to take a picture with the iPhone or any phone when I have a Sony 12.1MP digital camera.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

BubblePuppy said:


> Steve, I do have to agree with you about flip phones vs candy bar phones. My last phone was a RazR, and as far just a phone, it is my favorite. A lot more comfortable to use. I find myself using the speaker phone feature on the Curve a lot (or Bluetooth) if I know I'm going to be talking a while.
> I like the way the iphone displays the email from various accounts, no need for a common email folder. I could get used to that very quickly. I would rather have my email pushed, though. Having it check email every minute might wear the battery down faster.
> I can see web browsing a lot more with the iphone than I do with the Curve (at least with my model of the Curve).
> Battery life of the iphone vs the Curve might be a big issue for more me.
> ...


I've never been a fan of Bluetooth, I always have problems hearing people who use Bluetooth headsets. What I do like however, while it looks corny as hell, is for hands free communication, using the iPhone earbuds. Not sure if you know this or not, but the iPhone has slightly different ear buds then the iPod does, on the right wire there is a small rectangle that has a built in microphone, it also doubles as a button that can be used to pause/resume and advance music and videos. I find it works really well especially when working out..

I keep my iPhone on the charger most of the time, while it takes no rocket scientist to come to this conclusion, if you don't do much with video and don't play games you can get some very good battery life, for an iPhone.

As for music, I think you really may be missing out. Only time I use the earbuds is when I'm working out. I don't really use the iPhone as an iPod either, I have a 120GB iPod Classic that I use as my main music source, but I have all songs synched on both devices and podcasts only on the iPod. I have my iPod hooked up to my home theater system and blast my music through there, in my Mountaineer I had a dual Aux Input adaptor that I'd use for XM and Sirius, quite other I'd disconnect one of them and hook my iPod up to it to play my library on the go. I have no Aux In on the Lincoln, so I have resorted to having to use those shiny Frisbee looking things that came about in the '80s for audio entertainment. Up until recently I haven't even so much as touched a CD since 2005 when I got my first iPod. To have my entire music library in one small device is just amazing to me.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> we want an all-around device.


I just want a phone that makes great calls, can text, get Email, hold my contact list and very occasionally, surf the internet.

I've had a camera on my phones for 8 years or so and have never taken a single picture. I have no need for games. I have no need for music. I have no need for maintaining a schedule on it. I doubt there'd be many apps I'd want either. Heck, I've never even used a custom ringtone since my phone is always on vibrate.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've never been a fan of Bluetooth, I always have problems hearing people who use Bluetooth headsets. What I do like however, while it looks corny as hell, is for hands free communication, using the iPhone earbuds. Not sure if you know this or not, but the iPhone has slightly different ear buds then the iPod does, on the right wire there is a small rectangle that has a built in microphone, it also doubles as a button that can be used to pause/resume and advance music and videos. I find it works really well especially when working out..
> 
> I keep my iPhone on the charger most of the time, while it takes no rocket scientist to come to this conclusion, if you don't do much with video and don't play games you can get some very good battery life, for an iPhone.
> 
> As for music, I think you really may be missing out. Only time I use the earbuds is when I'm working out. I don't really use the iPhone as an iPod either, I have a 120GB iPod Classic that I use as my main music source, but I have all songs synched on both devices and podcasts only on the iPod. I have my iPod hooked up to my home theater system and blast my music through there, in my Mountaineer I had a dual Aux Input adaptor that I'd use for XM and Sirius, quite other I'd disconnect one of them and hook my iPod up to it to play my library on the go. I have no Aux In on the Lincoln, so I have resorted to having to use those shiny Frisbee looking things that came about in the '80s for audio entertainment. Up until recently I haven't even so much as touched a CD since 2005 when I got my first iPod. To have my entire music library in one small device is just amazing to me.


Switched from a BB Curve to the new iphone, given the availablity of the apps for business, music for long flights, and movies it was a good choice. Battery has not been to bad, little shorter then the blackberry but pretty much acceptable. have it connected to the Exchange 2007 server at the office, checks for email on the services every 30 minutes. Only bluetooth I use now is the MS Sync in the car for the music

Not a big supporter of bluetooth but used it on all the phones until a friend of mine gave me this one for a birthday present right after I got the iphone, best headset I have ever used and comfortable for long use and practically invisible

http://www.iasus-concepts.com/nt/500kiphoneR2.htm


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> But I've never seen one of these devices be it the iPhone, Blackberry, or Windows Mobile Phone, that is a great cell phone.


As one who uses a Blackberry Curve 7 days a week for work and personal use, and also uses it traveling around the country to over 25 states now...I beg to differ.

Having a reliable and quality-sound (incoming and outgoing) wireless phone was Job 1 for selecting my latest device. I have used flip cell phones, "cigar" cell phones, touchscreen cell phones, and now the Blackberry. My last 2 cell phones were Nokia and LG devices.

The BB Curve has as solid a performance (signal and sound) as a wireless phone - as much as anything I have used to date and more than some. In addition, based on its compact size, it is easy to use and actually less "bulky" than a number of alternatives.

In addition, for travel, the Voyager PRO Bluetooth unit I use makes driving, walking through airports, and hands-free operation in general, a breeze - also with great performance. I do admit that the PRO is more expensive ($99 retail and $89 on sale) than many other Bluetooth units, but the noise reduction and clarity are well worth it IMHO. In testing out 6 other bluetooth devices with more than one phone, I found all the others to be noticably inferior. A great Bluetooth is hard to come by.

More important, the "PRO" makes a great paired device with any Blackberry to assure reliable and quality wireless phone. This was *the* priority, and the BB Curve has met the challenge day in and day out, and regardless of the location.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Switched from a BB Curve to the new iphone, given the availablity of the apps for business, music for long flights, and movies it was a good choice. Battery has not been to bad, little shorter then the blackberry but pretty much acceptable. have it connected to the Exchange 2007 server at the office, checks for email on the services every 30 minutes. Only bluetooth I use now is the MS Sync in the car for the music
> 
> *Not a big supporter of bluetooth but used it on all the phones until a friend of mine gave me this one for a birthday present right after I got the iphone, best headset I have ever used and comfortable for long use and practically invisible*
> 
> http://www.iasus-concepts.com/nt/500kiphoneR2.htm


Just checked it out...it's not Bluetooth....at least it doesn't seem to be.
I use two BT ear pieces, Jawbone and a Plantronics.....I have never had any complaints from the people I was talking to nor have I had to repeat myself. But this is not a bluetooth review.

I spent some time with an iphone yesterday, along with the Curve 8900. I'll report my impressions after I have had more :icon_cof:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I use two BT ear pieces, Jawbone and a Plantronics.....I have never had any complaints from the people I was talking to nor have I had to repeat myself. But this is not a bluetooth review.


Funny you should mention those 2 in particular, as they made my "finalist" list that I tested "in the field.

Both performed well, but the Jawbone felt less secure in the ear (even with the over-the-ear bracket). Suprisingly, despite the Plantronics Voyager PRO being noticably larger than the Jawbone, it is extremely light and comfortable - I've used it in stretches for 5-6 hours in airports.

Looking forward to hear your Curve 8900 impressions...user reports on other sites have been very good.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> But I've never seen one of these devices be it the iPhone, Blackberry, or Windows Mobile Phone, that is a great cell phone. For a cell phone, I need something that is comfortable to talk on, a handset that can be dropped on a concrete driveway repeatedly from heights, fly off the back of a speeding van and get smashed every day and work just as good as the day I took it out of the box and have decent reception (well ok, reception doesn't matter, I get no cell phone service in my house). I don't need a camera/camcorder phone, don't was stripped down internet access, if you want to talk to me call me, don't text, and I don't need to get my amusement by playing Tetris on a 1" screen. Which is why I will always stay true to Nextel and Motorola's ruggedized MilSpec phones. My main phone, my i560 is completely beat up but works great. Every once in a while I'll pop the SIM card into my first cell phone, my i90 from 2002, not a ruggedized phone, but a true tank, doesn't even have color display, man I loved that thing!
> .


i have a i580. got it because i thought being milspec it would last. my main problem was humidity in my pocket. my first phone died(1 year old) with a white screen and now my second(insurance claim refurb again 1 year old) the screen is doing all sorts of funny colors. call me disappointed in its tuffness.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> But I've never seen one of these devices be it the iPhone, Blackberry, or Windows Mobile Phone, that is a great cell phone.


As a pure phone, my Blackberry Pearl is the best I've ever had. I travel coast to coast every week, sometimes urban, sometimes very rural and the service (Verizon) is rock solid every time. Fits great in my hand and is easy to use. I have a soft shell (rubber) cover on it (doesn't cover any of the essential keys) and I've dropped it numerous times (including once when I left it on the top of my car, drove off and found it on the side of the road 1/2 mile from my house) with nary a scratch.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Just checked it out...it's not Bluetooth....at least it doesn't seem to be.
> I use two BT ear pieces, Jawbone and a Plantronics.....I have never had any complaints from the people I was talking to nor have I had to repeat myself. But this is not a bluetooth review.
> 
> I spent some time with an iphone yesterday, along with the Curve 8900. I'll report my impressions after I have had more :icon_cof:


Didn't sya it was, I detest bluetooth as a headset and prefer wired. This is the most comfortable and invisible wired headset that I have ever used. I gave away all 4 of the bluetooth units I had to family.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I've had 
a Palm Treo (sprint)
balance here with ATT
a Curve
a BB 8830 (I thinkthat was the model #)
and now an iPhone 3G

Treo was good at that time in tech history but is now is not a legitimate part of this comparison

Curve was a good phone
great bluetooth headset support, 
great keyboard, 
great sound, 
multiple e-mail account support (with ATT) was ok
web browser sucked, 
appps ehh
but first and foremost it was a very good phone

next came the BB 8830
I loved this phone
I felt the form factor was better
texting on the keyboard was very fast and accurate
again web was ok 
had all of the same great points as above

now iPhone
I love this for all the reasons you are not looking to your phone to do 
except
mutiple e-mail account support and use as an e-mail device
in thet regard it is by far the best of the pack
also the very best web device
texting, is hard on the touch screen, I do miss tactile buttons
as a phone the bluetooth support is minimal at least with the head sets I have had, and in my new car
there seems to be greater developer support on the BB side

I agree with others here that clam shell phones are the best form factor and my fav as well.
but of the choices you are looking at here
and STRICTLY as a PHONE only
I vote for the BBs

as an all around device
the iPhone is vastly superior and much more valuable and useful in my pocket for that reason


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I was able to spend some very brief time at my local ATT store, playing with the iphone and the new Curve 8900. When I say brief I mean 5 minutes or so, the rep that I always deal with was very busy. Now, I have to say that being a gadget guy I really want to like the iphone, I’m trying to approach this with an open mind. Also I am comparing a phone (the iphone) that I have never used before to the Curve 8310 that I have had for a year; the Curve 8900 is so similar to the 8310 that there really wasn’t a learning curve (pun intended) involved.
My main uses that I use my Curve for are: 1. Txtng, 2. Email (I have 5 email accounts), 3. Phone (gee ya think), and last surfing the net. 
My first, and very limited impression of the iphone:
Body is wider than the Curve…..not sure how comfortable it will be long term.
Touch Screen: I like it, the trackball of the BB has caused problems. I am on my third replacement BB Curve because of the trackball.
Touch Screen keyboard: Using the iphone's touch screen key board was a very frustrating experience, way too sensitive. On the Curve, I rest my thumb on the keyboard as I type, on the iphone all sorts of letters are getting typed. Letters would get typed just by having the thumb very close to the keyboard. You must keep your fingers above the key board. I can hold the BB in the same hand that I type with, I can’t see doing that with the iphone, it looks like it will be a two handed operation. In fact, using the iphone seems to be a two handed operation, I use one hand for all BB uses.

I mentioned to my rep the three common complaints of the iphone: frequently dropped calls, poor voice phone quality, and short battery life. She agreed with all three, but she still wants a iphone for herself.
Now, I know this is not a fair test of the iphone, I want to spend more time with it. I do know that if I were to get one I would be playing with it a lot.
I intend to test the iphone a lot more in the weeks to come.

My first impression of the 8900.......SWEET. Just might be my next phone. It's slick, feels good in the hand. I tested its internet access on Edge, and with its faster processor, it was fast! I didn't try it using wifi. It does not have 3G. The rep. said that wifi is faster than 3G, as a rule. I don’t like the icons, because they are the same color, hard to tell one from the other. 

I've heard that the iphone does not support MMS. I do use that.

As far as any of these phones being a mp3 player…don’t care, not interested.
I don't even use my dedicated mp3 player.
The cost of upgrading to either phone will be the same.
Or I can wait and see what is coming on down the road.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I was able to spend some very brief time at my local ATT store, playing with the iphone and the new Curve 8900. When I say brief I mean 5 minutes or so, the rep that I always deal with was very busy.


Nice report...that seems to be one of the busiest 5 minutes I've ever seen.

I suspect that you'd be happy with the BB 8900, especially based on your priorities, which are similar to mine.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nice report...that seems to be one of the busiest 5 minutes I've ever seen.
> 
> I suspect that you'd be happy with the BB 8900, especially based on your priorities, which are similar to mine.


Yea, she was very busy and I didn't want to take up her time from waiting on customers. Normally she spends as much time with me as I want.

The 8900 does look like the winner, especially considering that I needed her help just to get to the keyboard of the iphone.:lol:

Oh... the one, somewhat pia draw back of the 8900 that I forgot to mention, it does not take the same usb plug ends as the 8310. Which means getting a new car charger...I think that would be all I would need to replace, the wall charger and the computer usb cord is included with the 8900.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

A few other things.
Yes, the web browser of the Blackberry stinks. Not sure what RIM is going to do about it, considering the four top web browsers for smartphones are taken. Safari/iphone, Chrome/Google phone (I think), Firefox/Palm Pre (I think), IE/Windows phones.
Not sure what that leaves for the BBs.

Battery life, I have had my Curve 8310 off the charger for about 6 hours now and this is what I've done, Bluetooth has been on since off the charger, sent many text msgs, some MMS msgs, down loaded a few weather apps from the BB App World and have them running, made a couple of phone calls, been on Face Book, and have Widows Live open. Battery usage is barely showing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> A few other things.
> Yes, the web browser of the Blackberry stinks. Not sure what RIM is going to do about it, considering the four top web browsers for smartphones are taken. Safari/iphone, Chrome/Google phone (I think), Firefox/Palm Pre (I think), IE/Windows phones.
> Not sure what that leaves for the BBs...


I use Opera Mini....works great and does true HTML rendering....and its free!


> Battery life, I have had my Curve 8310 off the charger for about 6 hours now and this is what I've done, Bluetooth has been on since off the charger, sent many text msgs, some MMS msgs, down loaded a few weather apps from the BB App World and have them running, made a couple of phone calls, been on Face Book, and have Widows Live open. *Battery usage is barely showing*.


One person I know will likely weep reading that part.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *I use Opera Mini...*.works great and does true HTML rendering....and its free!
> 
> One person I know will likely weep reading that part.


Did you use the Curve browser to download Opera Mini? Where did you get it?.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Did you use the Curve browser to download Opera Mini? Where did you get it?.


You can download it to your PC (and then your BlackBerry Desktop can install) from here:

http://www.opera.com/mini/download/

or else directly from this website:

*mini.opera.com *


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Battery life, I have had my Curve 8310 off the charger for about 6 hours now and this is what I've done, Bluetooth has been on since off the charger, sent many text msgs, some MMS msgs, down loaded a few weather apps from the BB App World and have them running, made a couple of phone calls, been on Face Book, and have Widows Live open. Battery usage is barely showing.


Now it's been ten hours. Since the above quoted post, I've made more phone calls still on Bluetooth, downloaded Opera and surfed a bit, and the battery indicator is only at half.

I do like the size of the iphone screen and the ability to show pics in portrait or landscape. That is very nice. I bet the touch screen of the iphone does contribute to the less than stellar battery life.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You can download it to your PC (and then your BlackBerry Desktop can install) from here:
> 
> http://www.opera.com/mini/download/
> 
> ...


Thanks, hdtvfan0001, I downloaded and installed Opera while at the vets this morning. Smoke, my Black-tri Aussie (my avatar) had to have some blood tests...Now to play with Opera. Well, it looks like I have some errands to run. So Opera will be played with tonight.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Is Opera Mini working better than what the base browser for you?


Looks like it will. I will play with it more tonight. But so far I like what I see. It is fast. Again, Thank You.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Looks like it will. I will play with it more tonight. But so far I like what I see. It is fast. Again, Thank You.


I use it as my default browser, which is configurable in the BB.

There are a number of settings in Opera Mini as well....so enjoy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's some more reading to help you decide...

http://seekingalpha.com/article/155015-blackberrys-26-advantages-over-iphone


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Here's some more reading to help you decide...
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/155015-blackberrys-26-advantages-over-iphone


Stopped paying attention to what the article said when they mentioned texting while driving - stupid habit, ends up getting people killed. Hopefully the laws coming up that make it a stoppable offense will catch on in the rest of the US


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Stopped paying attention to what the article said when they mentioned texting while driving - stupid habit, ends up getting people killed. Hopefully the laws coming up that make it a stoppable offense will catch on in the rest of the US


I hate texting while driving it forces me to put down my Kindle, coffee, cigarette, and razor. Sheesh!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ken S said:


> I hate texting while driving it forces me to put down my Kindle, coffee, cigarette, and razor. Sheesh!


Sorry, had a good friend killed because the idiot in the car behind her was not paying attention and slammed into her car - when the police report came out, it showed that the driver of the cae was exchanging text messages per the cell phone records.

My most memorable time was going down the road on my Wing, some dork was talking on the cell phone and wandering into my lane, hit the airhorns on the bike and watched his phone go bouncing down the highway in a billion pieces, was one of the high points of that road trip.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> Stopped paying attention to what the article said when they mentioned texting while driving - stupid habit, ends up getting people killed. Hopefully the laws coming up that make it a stoppable offense will catch on in the rest of the US


That's a common sense issue - of course it is blatently wrong.

But the other 99.9% of the article addressed the differences between the 2 technologies, which are real.


----------



## dharrismco (Aug 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> If you have bluetooth headset, can the voice dialing be activated by the headset like you can with the Curve?


I don't think I saw a response to this one... The forthcoming IPhone 3.1 software update is supposed to include Bluetooth voice dialing. Of course, until Apple releases the update, it's impossible to know if it will truly make it into the final product.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Sorry, had a good friend killed because the idiot in the car behind her was not paying attention and slammed into her car - when the police report came out, it showed that the driver of the cae was exchanging text messages per the cell phone records.
> 
> My most memorable time was going down the road on my Wing, some dork was talking on the cell phone and wandering into my lane, hit the airhorns on the bike and watched his phone go bouncing down the highway in a billion pieces, was one of the high points of that road trip.


wing,

I absolutely agree with you. There are way too many morons that think they can control a 2,000+ lb device while engaging in other activities. I see it all the time on the road and its frightening.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Here's some more reading to help you decide...
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/155015-blackberrys-26-advantages-over-iphone


Good article..Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Good article..Thanks for posting the link.


Just came back from golfing with my buddy - who showed off his new Curve 8900 (T-Mobile)...he's had it 2 weeks and said he wonders how he ever survived without it...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just came back from golfing with my buddy - who showed off his new Curve 8900 (T-Mobile)...he's had it 2 weeks and said he wonders how he ever survived without it...


I really like the new keyboard key design. I think I'm tending toward that BB. But to "upgrade" will cost around $299 (I think) out of pocket. There is a $100 rebate, but that will take a while to get. Might have to wait.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I really like the new keyboard key design. I think I'm tending toward that BB. But to "upgrade" will cost around $299 (I think) out of pocket. There is a $100 rebate, but that will take a while to get. Might have to wait.


I'm hearing there will be a new pricing promo in September...so you may again see something attractive "soon".


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm hearing there will be a new pricing promo in September...so you may again see something attractive "soon".


And Sept. is when I'm eligible for the upgrade so that is good news. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> And Sept. is when I'm eligible for the upgrade so that is good news. Thanks for the heads up.


Perhaps after the Labor Day holiday (unless you get somethign in the mail sooner), you may want to call your provider and ask them about any "new promotion" for BlackBerry in the context of your renewal coming up....


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps after the Labor Day holiday (unless you get somethign in the mail sooner), you may want to call your provider and ask them about any "new promotion" for BlackBerry in the context of your renewal coming up....


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

One thing I don't like about the BB is that I can hardly feel it when it is on vibrate only. My Razr would make me jump when it would vibrate. That looked good in meetings.:lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Since I am qualified for an upgrade, and I have been doing comparisons between the iphone and the new BB Curve, I decided to give the iphone a test run. I do have 30 days to like or dislike, and turn it in for the BB Curve. 
So the hands on testing begins.
Initial impression: Learning the iphone requires the use of a lot of swear words, and mutterings to myself. So far no one has been hurt, although my wife has enjoyed the entertainment. I did get her one also. She is going from a plain phone...so the learning curve is a bit steeper in one way, but I'm having to unlearn the Curve functions and learn the iphone way of doing things.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Had a Curve on Verizon and then AT&T. Will never go back unless RIM makes a Web browser to rival the iPhone's.

It's not just the availabilty of apps that are keeping me an iPhone user, despite its shortcomings. The intuitiveness of the interface -- there's no match for it, graphically -- and the device's increased functionality as a PIM and business organizer are what do it for me.

The only things I covet about the Berry now is its ability to have multiple profiles and sounds for different events such as email and text messages, and its speaker, which is louder than the iPhone's. But those are the only misgivings I have.

The iPhone is like a _Star Trek _tricorder and communicator in one device, and I could never say that about a Blackberry.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Had a Curve on Verizon and then AT&T. Will never go back unless RIM makes a Web browser to rival the iPhone's.
> 
> It's not just the availabilty of apps that are keeping me an iPhone user, despite its shortcomings. The intuitiveness of the interface -- there's no match for it, graphically -- and the device's increased functionality as a PIM and business organizer are what do it for me.
> 
> ...


That is a big complaint I have. The Curves phone sound quality is better. Another big complaint I have with the iphone is not being able to voice dial using a Bluetooth ear piece. I use that function with my Curve all the time. For me that is a major feature.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> That is a big complaint I have. The Curves phone sound quality is better. *Another big complaint I have with the iphone is not being able to voice dial using a Bluetooth ear piece. I use that function with my Curve all the time. For me that is a major feature*.


I just discovered that the iphone does have this feature. I was told by other iphone users, and ATT csr's that one has to hold a button on the phone and speak into the phone. So, that is one major complaint eliminated.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Had a Curve on Verizon and then AT&T. Will never go back unless RIM makes a Web browser to rival the iPhone's.
> 
> It's not just the availabilty of apps that are keeping me an iPhone user, *despite its shortcomings. *


What short comings are you referring to?


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, the lack of multiple profiles, as I mentioned. Also, up until the iPhone 3.0 software was released, the copy and paste feature, video capture feature and the MMS feature, but Apple has since added all. 

I would like it easier for the iPhone to create a scheduling event from an email. The Curve has this function -- you navigate to the menu item "Create an event" and it will create an event on the calendar you can edit. Very handy.

Also, the Curve beats iPhone when it comes to adding a contact from an email address or a phone number. The iPhone can do this, just not as intuitively.

As far as the voice quality on the Curve vs. the iPhone, the Curve I had with T-Mobile and Verizon did beat the iPhone in this regard, but the AT&T Curve did not; the iPhone's sound was better. But I believe my Verizon Curve was an 8320 and AT&T's was an 8310. So RIM may have improved the sound quality with the revision. Or it may be the quality of the network.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

A major wish item for the iPhone: a intergrated spell checker and a customizable dictionary, like the Blackberry has. This is something I can't believe was left out of the iPhone.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Would love a removable battery and storage card too. But the Web browsing experience more than makes up for the deficiencies. Because I spend a lot of time referencing the Web on the go, this is a deal-breaker for me.

I see that Verizon is touting the availability of its 3G network as a backhand slap to AT&T. But what are you looking at on it? The Blackberry browser is woefully antiquated, and the Windows Mobile Internet Explorer is a pale version of the full-blown item. (Besides, the WM OS is incredibly clumsy.) I haven't seen the Android browser. Anyone have an Android phone?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

After spending almost two weeks putting the iphone through its' paces, and me muttering and yelling many cuss words....the winner...the new* BB Curve*.
I really tried to like the iphone....but I just hated it. Yes, the web surfing is great, sometimes, but I just don't do that much of it from my phone and what little I do the Curve is just fine. The Curve is so much better in the typing dept., spell checking, integrated dictionary and customizable dictionary, along with spell checking on the fly. The phone quality is much better than the iphone, speaker quality is better, connectivity seems better.
I could not get used to the touch screen, things would happen just with my fingers being close to the screen, not actually touching it. Email and txt messages would be sent without actually touching the send button, many unfinished msgs were sent, many letters would appear....I really like the physical keyboard of the Curve a lot better.
Now, my wife is still is trying out her iphone (she went from a dumb phone to the iphone), and she is having the same complaints. She has tried my Curve and is leaning toward trading.

So that's the way it is in this household.


----------

